# Anyone know of a locking and no-wobble hitch extender/bolt?



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Picked up a 1UPUSA bike rack (got tired of the T2). It fits just fine on the 4Runner but my Wrangler has a 35" spare tire, so I need a hitch extender for a 2-inch hitch. However, I can't just use just a pin and cotter to attach the extender to the hitch. At the least, I need a bolt that tightens the hitch extender to the hitch, so there is less wobble Ideally, there is a locking-type bolt that also has some form of anti-wobble built in. 

I don't want someone to walk away with the rack, and it would help if it didn't wobble around. Does anyone know of something I can use?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

you need this.
Softride 25219 Tightening Hitch Pin Anti-Wobble for Towing

and this
7" Hitch Extension for 2" Receiver Hitches and Bike Racks


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

There are several options available, check e-trailer: Anti-Rattle Hitch Accessories | etrailer.com


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I did see that lock and then read reviews stating the lock is of really cheap quality. I have Thule's lock but I wonder if it is possible to get that 7" extension threaded appropriately by some machine shop. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

mtbiikerTi: thanks for the info as well. There may be an option or two that will work.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyer, I have installed hundreds of the Softride 25219. It is the best product out there for this. you can't thread the extension, because it is hollow on the backside. you insert the nut and housing of the 25219 and tighten it down. I promise you it would be rock solid.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I thought about that later- the opening is too big to effectively thread on one side.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

This is what I use:
Mopar part#
6502817 nut
6502818 bolt
It works great on my wrangler.(09 JK w/ 35s) The nut slips behind the back of the hitch. Just tighten it down and no more wobble.


----------

